# aquashield



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

Does anyone here use an aquashield rather than shark shield


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

this company now has an australian affiliate
works ont he same principle as shark shield


----------



## emufingers (Aug 11, 2010)

I have followed up on the Aquashield looking at the information on their primary website and following up on references provided. The technology used is not similar to Sharkshield.
I have a number of concerns.
The award which the web site claims was given to Aquashield was and award for a method of delivering baited hoosk on long lines below the water to reduce bird entanglement.
I have obtained a pre publication copy of the article which the website claims as supporting the technology. The article is about using rare earth magnets to reduce shark by catch on long lines. IT is inconclusive and admits to a number of serious methodological problems.
The technology used involves rare earth magnetic fields not electrically induced fields. I can find no literature which adequately demonstrates the use of magnetic fields to protect humans in an open marine environment.

I have to today seen a video of the Aquashield failing to have any impact on a seven gill-ed shark. Unfortunately the video is not mine and is not available to me.

I would suggest that any one considering the Aquashield should do careful research as I could not find any sound evidence for its effectiveness.

There is more research regarding the use of electric fields to deter sharks (The method used by Sharkshield) However, even in this case there is a lack of properly designed independent research about the effective range of this technology in open marine environments. Research is currently being conducted with the cooperation of Sharkshield in South Australia under a Worksafe SA grant, but results are not yet available.


----------

